# My cellar



## RDavidP (Mar 3, 2010)

Here are pictures of my "cellar". I guess I can't really call it a cellar because there is not a vapor barrier in the wall, a separate ventalation unit, and is without a temperature and humidity control other than the main heat pump/air conditioner. It's really a wine storage room. I do keep the vent adjusted to keep the temperature from getting above 70* F.

I am still putting the room together and things look slightly different than in these pictures now. I haven't taken very recent ones. Here is when you first walk in. The floor is vinyl tile called Morracan Slate. The wife put this down for me. I painted the trim and the walls. I put a light color on the wall and sponged on a darker color. You can see the effect better in the other pictures.


A view of the two storage cabinets that I have built so far. I stained the first one, but did not like the job I did on it, so I left the other unstained. Don't get too excited, the small barrel is currently empty and unused so far. I have plans for its use soon. Now I also have a couple of decanters and my Vinturi aerator on the same cabinet as the barrel.

Close up of the storage cabinets. Starting from the unstained cabinet, bottom shelf is the 2008 WE LE New Zealand Merlot, middle shelf is 2008 WE LE South African Merlot, top shelf is a mixture of Cellar Classic Chenin Blanc, sparkling wine made from the Chenin Blanc, and a few bottles of orange spiced mead. The stained cabinet bottom shelf is a two year old WE Island Mist Blueberry Pinot Noir pymnet I made by adding in honey during the primary, second shelf is two year old sweet mead, top shelf is an assortment mystery mead. Some are strong sweet still cider, a dry cyser, and a dry blueberry melomel.


Here's a little wine rack I have on top of one of the storage cabinets. I have moved some wines around and bought others since then. I use this rack to store the individual bottles I buy from the local wine shop.


A nice light blocking curtain with some fermenting mead in the foreground. This mead has since clarified and is ready for bottling. The two wine kits you see on the floor are done now and ready for bottling this weekend. You also see a case of my pub ale on the floor, plus a small 6 bottle wine refrigerator for Wine Enthusiast.


My storage closet for my equipment. I have already reorganized this.


And the other corner of the room with a bunch of empty boxes. I am going through and getting rid of most of the bottle boxes.


Right now, I have a 3 gallons of chocolate raspberry port ready to bottle, 6 gallons of WE LE Lake County Trio Blanca to ready to bottle, 6 gallons of WE LE South African Shiraz ready to bottle, 5 gallons of spiced mead ready to bottle, 1 gallon of spiced eucylptus mead fermenting, 1 gallon of a cherry melomel clarifying, a WE LE Petit Verdot kit ready to be made, plus the WE LE Italian Brunello waiting for delivery in April, and will try to get the WE LE Pacific Quartet if the home brew store has any extra at the end of this month. I also have plans for a Pinot Noir, a Bergamais, plus several more meads, so I need to build a lot more storage cabinets.


----------



## Leanne (Mar 3, 2010)

What a lovely room. I'd love to see pics of it when you have made the changes. Love the colour scheme.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 3, 2010)

That's really nice. I see you capsulate all of your wines. I only do a few at a time with a heat gun recently purchased for those I give away. We don't care if what we open has one or not.


----------



## xanxer82 (Mar 3, 2010)

I has a notion that you have bigger plans for that room. Can't wait to see updated pics.


----------



## Tom (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice room. I see blank walls for many more racks.. hehe..


----------

